# Tác hại của “chất gây chán ăn" trong viên uống giảm cân



## thienduong001 (28/9/18)

Sibutramine là hoạt chất đã bị Cục Quản lý Dược, Bộ Y tế cấm dùng do hoạt chất này gây nên nhiều tác dụng phụ gây hại tới sức khỏe người tiêu dùng. Tuy nhiên cách đây không lâu cơ quan chức năng đã phát hiện và thu giữ nhiều viên uống giảm béo có chứa hoạt chất này gây hoang mang cho người tiêu dùng. Nếu đang có ý muốn tìm mua mặt hàng xuống cân an toàn bạn nên biết điều này.

Sibutramine là một hoạt chất có tác dụng làm giảm cảm giác thèm ăn, hỗ trợ những người béo phì giảm cân nhanh, nhưng lại gây ra nhiều tác dụng ko mong muốn với người dùng, đặc biệt là người có bệnh tim mạch và huyết áp.

Từ rất lâu, cơ quan dược phẩm Châu Âu (AMEA), cơ quan quản lý thuốc và thực phẩm Mỹ (FDA) hay nhiều cơ quan quản lý dược của một vài quốc gia trên thế giới đã ra đề xuất các thực phẩm chức năng giảm cân chứa chất Sibutramine có khả năng làm tăng nguy cơ tim mạch.



​Kết quả nghiên cứu cho thấy, chất Sibutramine làm tăng huyết áp, rối loạn nhịp tim ở một số người và có thể gây nguy hiểm đáng kể cho người bệnh có tiền sử bệnh động mạch vành, suy tim sung huyết và đột quỵ.

Trầm trọng hơn, sản phẩm này còn có thể gây tương với những loại thuốc khác đang dùng điều trị bệnh, thậm chí có thể đe dọa tới tính mạng. Chính các nguy hại do chất Sibutramine gây ra nên Cục Quản lý Dược- Bộ Y tế đã phát hành công văn về vấn đề ngưng cấp phép nhập khẩu nguyên liệu Sibutramine.

Theo đó,tới ngày 14/4/2011 Cục Quản lý Dược đã ban hành công văn thông báo đình chỉ lưu hành, tịch thu và rút số đăng ký của tất cả những thuốc có chứa hoạt chất Sibutramine ra khỏi danh mục các viên uống được cấp số đăng ký lưu hành trên thị trường VN.

Trong công cuộc đấu tranh chống hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng vẫn còn nhiều kẽ hở và hàng ngàn viên uống giảm cân chứa chất cấm Sibutramine vẫn đc bán công khai khiến sức khỏe người dùng bị tổn hại.

Trường hợp chị Ngọc Uyên (Ba Đình - Hà Nội): nhập viện trong tình trạng cơ thể bị kiệt sức, huyết áp không ổn định, buồn nôn chóng mặt do trước đó chị Yên có sử dụng viên uống giảm béo cấp tốc mua trên thị trường. Sau quá trình phân tích bác sĩ kết luận các triệu chứng chị Uyên gặp phải là bởi sử dụng thuốc xuống cân có chứa chất cấm Sibutramine. Chất này trước đây được sử dụng trong y học dùng cho những người béo phì dư thừa cân, nhưng nay đã bị cấm sử dụng vì ẩn chứa nhiều mối nguy hiểm tới sức khỏe. May mắn chị Uyên mới uống đc 3 ngày nên các dấu hiệu vẫn chưa nghiêm trọng tới sức khỏe, chị đã bình phục lại sau một tuần.



Tương tự trường hợp của chị Nguyễn Thanh Giờ (Nam Định) cũng chính là nạn nhân khi sử dụng viên uống giảm cân chứa chất cấm Sibutramine. Sau khi tìm mua viên uống xuống cân trên mạng về uống được 1 tuần chị phải vào viện cấp cứu trong tình trạng hôn mê, suy thận và rối loạn nhịp tim. Cũng may cấp cứu kịp nên chị đã qua cơn nguy kịch, sức khỏe của chị suy giảm đáng kể do dùng thuốc giảm cân chứa chất cấm độc hại.

Thực tiễn đã có rất nhiều trường hợp bị tử vong do uống thuốc xuống cân chứa chất cấm Sibutramine, đặc biệt là đối tượng có tiền sử mắc bệnh tim mạch. Chính vì thế mà người dùng nên tỉnh táo khi chọn lựa sản phẩm hỗ trợ giảm cân, nên chọn những loại có xuất xứ rõ ràng, thành phần được chiếc xuất từ các thảo dược thiên nhiên an toàn cho sức khỏe.

→ Đọc thêm: viên uống chuyển hóa mỡ không sibutramine


----------

